# powakaddy twinline 1 or 3 ??



## idTommo (Aug 1, 2011)

judging by the pictures theres not a lot of difference in them.

in your opinions should i save Â£40-Â£50 and get a twinline 1 or splash the cash a bit and get the 3

all opinions welcomed


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 1, 2011)

I got a twinline 1 and its great.

As you say, a lot cheaper than the new one. From what i remember the only difference is the tw3 has a brolly holder.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the 3 folds smaller but don't quote me on that.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Twinline 3 also extends longer/shorter on the handle,but the Twinline 1 is more sturdy..


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2011)

Twinline 1 everyday. 

I had one before I switched to electric and found it excellent. Rolls really smoothly and it's very sturdy. 

If you can do without an extending handle and the option for a brolly' holder the Twinline 1 will do you just fine.


----------



## idTommo (Aug 1, 2011)

many thanks

i almost kept saving for a clikgear but HID soon talked me out of that 1
PK1 it is then

i have a brolly holder, its called my right arm


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

I've got a 1 and it's nice and sturdy. 

I've tried fitting one of those universal brolly holders but it doesn't really fit properly. I'm thinking about trying one of these ones: -

http://www.golfbrollyholder.co.uk/Powakaddy/Brolly-Holder-Powakaddy-Twinline-1/flypage.tpl.html


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Aug 2, 2011)

We have both the TW1 and TW3 at home, and got to say there isn't much difference, as already said its the brolly holder and extendable handle. Other than that the only real difference is that the TW3 folds up slightly smaller. Although the 3 looks the nuts in white!!


----------



## idTommo (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh dear !!!!!

Just went down to AG and the Clicgear is just shouting at me, that truly is one stunning trolley.

I actually walked out with no purchase as i got to think about  it some more lol


----------

